# Identification



## jamallucas (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi, 
Two weeks ago I went to Kosciusko NP and found this little fellow, it was sort of 30cm long and brownish color.

can anyone help me identify this species?
I'm still getting used to ozzy snakes.
Thanks 
Jamal


----------



## jonesc1 (Feb 28, 2008)

My guess would be its a White-lipped snake, Drysdalia coronoides. Did you notice if it had a white stripe down the side of the head?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 28, 2008)

thats what i would say


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 28, 2008)

Indeed it is.


----------



## jamallucas (Feb 28, 2008)

I didn't notice the stripes, but yes, it could be!!!!
Thanks mates


----------

